# connecting to wireless.

## c0vert

I just put in ipw3945 drivers, (I believe).  And now I'm trying to connect ot my wireless.  I set it to WEP=OPen to simplify the situation.  To connect I'm running:

```

iwconfig eth2 essid macraig

```

whre macraig is the SSID.  So then I type iwconfig to see if I'm connected.  And it appears so saying:

IEEE 802.11g  ESSID: "macraig"

bit rate: 54mb/s

And other information that doesnt com up if i type in the wrong essid.  So clearly its... "connecting", but not giving me the internet.  Because I cannot ping or get to a website.  Can anyone point me in the right direction or explain what is actually happening?  

Thanks a lot!

Andrew

----------

## kingcoras

what is the output of 

```

ifconfig eth2

```

after connecting?

----------

## c0vert

ifconfig eth2

```

eth2    Link encap: ethernet   HWaddr 00:13:02:16:a6:1b

          BRAODCAST MULTICAST    MTU:1500   Metric: 1

          RX packets: 0   errors: 0  dropped: 1088 overruns: 0 frame: 0

          TX packets: 0   errors:0 dropped: 0 overtuns:0 carrier:0

          collisions: 0  txquenlen:1000

          RX bytes: 0 (0.0 b)  TX Bytes: 35 (35.0 b)

          Interrupt: 18  Base address: 0xc000 Memory: d600000-d6000fff

```

----------

## c0vert

Does anyone know how to get the wireless working?

----------

## mikb

 *c0vert wrote:*   

> ifconfig eth2
> 
> ```
> 
> eth2    Link encap: ethernet   HWaddr 00:13:02:16:a6:1b
> ...

 

You have no ip address - did you set 

```
config_eth2 = ( "dhcpcd" )
```

 in /etc/conf.d/net? Or do you need to assign a static address (no DHCP server?).

----------

## c0vert

Heres what I got:

```

laptop ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

config_eth2=(" dhcpcd" )

laptop ~ # iwconfig eth2 essid macraig

laptop ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

Warning: Driver for device eth2 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 2

Some things may be broken...

eth2      unassociated  ESSID:"macraig"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:25   Missed beacon:0

laptop ~ # ifconfig eth2

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:16:A6:1B  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:27 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 Memory:d6000000-d6000fff 

laptop ~ # 

```

Please I hope you know whats going on because I really really need this for school.  If you need anymore outputs lettt me know.

THanks

----------

## rockclimber88

setting up my wireless card was the biggest pain in the ass ever. I don't know why it was such a problem (and I had a lot of help from a friend so I don't know if I actually understand all of the shit I did to get it working... now what I do is start the subsystem with:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

(be sure to replace wlan0 with the name of your card (eth2 i guess)... that's what tab completion is for though.)

also, you can set preferred aps in  /etc/conf.d/net by adding the line:

```
preferred_aps=("firefly" "NETGEAR") 
```

--again, put your own access point names (s) here...--

for some reason it only really likes to find access points when it's booting so you have to add it to the boot script (don't remember how to do that)

this driver is really finicky though, I'm only recently figuring out it's weird quirks and trusting it enough to use it more regularly than ethernet.

I hope this helped, a bit maybe.

----------

## rockclimber88

oh yeah, all i did to add it to the network startup to the boot script was to add it to rc-update

----------

## swimmer

c0vert: use 'config_eth2=( "dhcp" )' instead of 'config_eth2=( "dhcpcd" )' ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## c0vert

Hey, That still doesnt work.  And as for what rockclimber said I changed the textfiles.  But the *.net.eth2 start says it cannot find the directory.  It only finds eth0, which is my wired and currently not hooked up.  I don't know how to add it to the boot script and all that I always forget  :Sad: .

It seems to get started at bootup though.  First it says 

starting ipw3934: fails, 

needs "something" to start up first

...

..

...

..

starting ipw3945: success

..

...

...

device initiated services: ipw3945d net.eth0

..

...

login:

I'm not really sure what it means, perhaps my ipw3945 drivers are not linked to eth2?  because it says it starts ipw3945d net.eth0.  And uses the link for eth0 but not eth2.  But I'm not sure how to fix that, also it is just a random guess what is wrong, really I am not sure.

Any help is appreciated again!

Thanks a lot,

ANdrew

edit: When i replace net.wlan0 with ipw3945d, and start it as was said above.  It says warning: ipw3945d has already been started.

----------

## rockclimber88

what kind of wireless card do you have? I found some useful stuff on http://intellinuxwireless.org/

----------

## c0vert

it's an intel card but that site doesn't really help much.  It just has all the drivers and packages you need but gentoo has portage so I already have all that compiled.  It's just a troubleshooting issue that I'm having, cuz it seem's like its connected but its not I guess.  And its driving me absolutely crazy.

----------

## rockclimber88

Wireless drivers in linux are  a bitch... which is weird, it seems like that should be a priority. I mean, who doesn't love wireless drivers? and yet there aren't any options that are easy.

----------

## c0vert

It doesn't seem an issue with the drivers. They seem to be up and running. It is more a specific problem which is why I'm not getting an IP address.  I appreciate your try to help but your last few posts have been counter-productive to the thread.

----------

## rockclimber88

alright, sorry.

----------

## dunayiv

personally I do not use /etc/conf.d/net. I create a script for each net I want to be on then run it at a prompt.   

It does not look like your are associated to the AP,  iwconfig should show you the MAC  of the AP when you are hooked up.

Try the following in order at a prompt, You may want to unload and reload your wireless modules first:

```

killall dhcpcd

ifconfig eth2 up

iwconfig eth2 essid macraig

dhcpcd eth2

```

dhcpd dows not like muliple copies of itself running

I always have needed to bring up the interface before anything works

after iwconfig eth2 essid macraig,  

```

prompt # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"your-ssid-here"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 0f:fC:f1:41:34:Ac   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:(ket is here  Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=97/100  Signal level=-27 dBm  Noise level=-88 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

 should show an Access Point after the frequency,also it should show a signal level.

if dhcpd eth2 hangs try using a static IP to verify that your wireless is in fact working.

----------

## c0vert

Can you tell me how to set it up staticly? because your right the dhcpcd does just hang. And it would be good if I could determine that it was the drivers that don't work.  Then again I didn't reload the modules either because I'm not sure how to do that either.

thanks for your help!

Andrew

----------

## dunayiv

Is it your AP? We need to know what your network settings should be.

here is an example

```

ifconfig eth2 192.168.1.109 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

Also, you need to set up DNS servers, change 172.21.32.12 to a valid one.

cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 172.21.32.12

```

Do an "lsmod" to determine what modules are currently installed in the kernel.

here is mine

```

x32 tftproot # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               187200  0 

ieee80211              48104  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         6660  1 ieee80211

```

I would "rmmod ipw2200 ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt" and  then "modprobe ipw2200" the ieees should get installed automatically.

I have found the ipw code to be pretty resilient, normally you should not need to do this, but it can be handy if somethings are getting kludged up.

----------

## dunayiv

c0vert

post up an "iwconfig"

after you do a

```

ifconfig eth2 up

iwconfig eth2 essid macraig 

```

lets see if you are connecting to your ap.

----------

## c0vert

/etc/resolv.conf

```

search gateway.2wire.net  #i dunno what this line means, i definently don't remember adding it

nameserver 192.168.1.1   #this line i had before its my home default gateway (therefore dns server)

nameserver 192.168.2.1   #this is for my house at university.

```

#lsmod

```

Module             Size    Used by

ipw3945          188196     1

```

The  ieee's are not there so i'll try to remove and add again.

But I can't because it say it is in use.  ifconfig eth2 down and it still says in use. Restart doesn't help either.

I tried modprobing the ieee's.  But it says FATAL: no found.  So I guess I have to get those.  But I'm not sure how, I assumed they came with the ipw3945 package.

But just for the sake of information, when I statically set up, then run "iwconfig eth2 essid macraig".  The output of iwconfig is: (not fully cuz i'm not connected on my other computer

iwconfig:

```

eth0  no wireless extensions

lo   no wireless extensions

sit0  no wireless extensions   #<< that one has never been there before

Warning: Driver for device eth2 has been compiled with version 22 of Wireless extension, wile this program supports up to version 20.  Some things may be broken...

eth2  unassociated  ESSID:"macraig"

        Bit rate: 0kb/s   TX-power: 16dB

        Link Quality: 0  Signal level: 0  Noise level: 0

  

```

----------

## dunayiv

see what happens if you:

```

emerge -p ieee80211
```

If it is not installed then try to install it without the -p, you will need to plug in to a wired connection.

I would think ieee should be a dep for ipw3945

update... it is not a dep according to my portage;-) but you definitely need itLast edited by dunayiv on Mon Oct 08, 2007 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dunayiv

try these to

emerge --search  wireless-tools

emerge --search ipw3945

----------

## c0vert

emerge ieee80211:

```

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1:

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) &

 Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem

 to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 *   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13-r1.ebuild, line 37:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *   linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

 *   linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

 * 

 * Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1

.1.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

emerge --searches:

```

laptop ~ # emerge --search wireless-tools

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : wireless-tools ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-wireless/wireless-tools

      Latest version available: 29_pre22

      Latest version installed: 28

      Size of files: 287 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

      Description:   A collection of tools to configure IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN cards

      License:       GPL-2

laptop ~ # emerge --search ipw3945

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ipw3945 ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

 

*  net-wireless/ipw3945

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: 1.2.0

      Size of files: 195 kB

      Homepage:      http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

      License:       BSD GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

      Latest version available: 1.14.2

      Latest version installed: 1.14.2

      Size of files: 62 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

      Description:   Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

      License:       ipw3945

*  net-wireless/ipw3945d

      Latest version available: 1.7.22-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.7.22-r4

      Size of files: 58 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

      Description:   Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI 

```

And trying to emerge wireless-tools:

```

laptop ~ # emerge wireless-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22 to /

waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/.wireless-tools-29_pre22.portage_lockfile

[2]+  Stopped                 emerge wireless-tools

laptop ~ # emerge =net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22 to /

waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/.net-wireless.portage_lockfile

[3]+  Stopped                 emerge =net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22

laptop ~ # rm /var/tmp/portage/.net-wireless.portage_lockfile

laptop ~ # emerge =net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22 to /

waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/.wireless-tools-29_pre22.portage_lockfile

[4]+  Stopped                 emerge =net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22

laptop ~ # rm /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/.wireless-tools-29_pre22.portage_lockfile 

laptop ~ # emerge wireless-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22 to /

waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/.net-wireless.portage_lockfile

[5]+  Stopped                 emerge wireless-tools

laptop ~ # rm /var/tmp/portage/.net-wireless.portage_lockfile 

laptop ~ # emerge wireless-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22 to /

waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.locks/.wireless_tools.29.pre22.tar.gz.portage_lockfile

```

I've never had that happen where removing the lockfile didn't work.  And I guess for the ieee80211 I have to change something in my kernel?  I was pretty sure when I chose all the modules I chose all the 80211 ones.  Apparently not.

----------

## dunayiv

Whats your kernel version " uname -a" ?

in my .config

grep CONFIG_IEEE80211 /usr/src/linux/.config

returns

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

You can make it modular or just not build it in the kernel. I would disable it just to avoid module confusion.

depending on the version, make menuconfig, has it in different places

in my 2.6.15 it is right under Networking last entry

in later versions it is under networking --> wireless "multiple options here"

While you are at it make sure you have built in your crypto options, I usually just bulid these right into my kernel.

----------

## c0vert

after fixing the kernel unsetting ieee80211

```

laptop ~ # uname -a

Linux laptop 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Thu Aug 16 11:06:38 GMT 2007 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

laptop ~ # grep CONFIG_IEEE80211 /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

```

Heres trying to install ieee80211 again:

```

 * ieee80211-1.1.13.tgz RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * ieee80211-1.1.13.tgz SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * ieee80211-1.1.13.tgz SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * ieee80211-1.1.13.tgz size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ieee80211-1.1.13.tgz ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) &

 Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 *   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13-r1.ebuild, line 37:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *   linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

 *   linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

 * 

 * Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1

.1.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1:

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) &

 Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 *   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13-r1.ebuild, line 37:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *   linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

 *   linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

 * 

 * Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1

.1.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

laptop linux # grep CONFIG_NET_RADIO /usr/src/linux/.config

```

emerge wireless-tools seems to run without errors though.  Arghhh.

----------

## dunayiv

I think you are getting closer, this stuff is kind of thick and sticky, especially if you have not done it before. After you do this a few times it gets easier. After I get it working I usually will work on generic sources so I can build new stuff without screwing up my working system.  Also, as an FYI, later versions of the Kernel have different choices then the ones we are discussing here.

```

Device Drivers  --->Network device support  --->Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  ---> [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (only pick that option)

```

your kernel only will need that option, you may choose to build other drivers here depending,I usually build my cisco drivers into the kernel here.

so 

x32 linux-2.6.15.1 # grep CONFIG_NET_RADIO .config

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

and

x32 linux-2.6.15.1 # grep CONFIG_IEEE80211 .config

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

make the kernel and install which ever way you choose

try to remerge ieee

----------

## c0vert

Grep CONFIG_NET_RADIO gives me nothing at all before I make kernel changes.

In my 

Device drivers -> network device support -->wireless LAN

I don't have the options that you say.  Also my wireless LAN is only named "Wireless LAN"... not "Wireless LAN (non-hamradio).

THe options I have in Wireless lan are:

(not all of em)

Inter pro/wireless 2100 network connection

intel pro/wireless 2200bg and 2915ABG network connection

Cisco/.aironet 34x/35x/ etc.. etc..

etc..

those are the three that i turned on.  And right now I'm gunna rebuild the kernel and retry the grep and emerge.

Grep CONFIG_NET_RADIO .config still returns nothing, and as you can guess neither did the emerge.

Where can I find this NET_RADIO module on my kernel?

----------

## dunayiv

Can you just select the wireless lan option?

I think we are running into some kernel version differences,  I thought my options would be the same as yours. arrgh

Well lets see what happens when you build from there , I have had better luck building the drivers outside the kernel. You could always go modular and then build outside and replace if it doesn't work.

----------

## dunayiv

I mis read your kernel version,  the newer versions have  different options... sorry about that

check this out

http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/genstef/2007/07/10/external_wireless_drivers_and_kernel_2_6_22

----------

## dunayiv

ok I just got 2.6.22.9 working with my 2200 chipset

here's is what I enabled in the kernel

```

Networking  ---> Wireless  ---> 

--- Improved wireless configuration API

--- Wireless extensions

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

[ ]   Enable debugging output

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

[ ]   Enable full debugging output

<*>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<*>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

<*>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

< >   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack

Device Drivers  ---> Generic Driver Options  ---> Network device support  ---> Wireless LAN  --->

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

[*]     Enable promiscuous mode

[*]       Enable creation of a RF radiotap promiscuous interface

```

The ipw code from the kernel seems to work OK as a mod, I originally tried to build it into the kernel and did not have good results.

----------

## c0vert

Mine looks like

```

--- Improved wireless configuration API

---wireless extensions

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking stack (mac80211)  //Didnt have this before

[]enable debugging output

--- generic IEEE 802.11 Networkign stack  //you have this in your kernel

The other part I can do the same, except Network device support is up a level and in Device drivers, not in Generic driver options.  For my kernel anyways, but maybe yours is a typo?  Anyways it doesn't matter I got that part now and am about to try if it works.

Emerge ieee80211 still fails and still nothing on grep CONFIG_NET_RADIO.

Sorry about the long delay I had a busy weekend.
```

----------

## dunayiv

your last emerge ieee80211 was failing because it thinks you have no support for (CONFIG_NET_RADIO) in your kernel and greping for it in the .config returns nothing.

I think in your  Device drivers [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)  which should be called CONFIG_WLAN_80211 in the .config and should meet the requirement for CONFIG_NET_RADIO.  This is top level  802.11 wireless support for the kernel.

Next is generic IEEE 802.11 support, I am not sure that the one labeled (mac80211) is the proper one.

Here I think you have three options:

1. After adding support under device drivers Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11), try to emerge ieee again and see if it passes.

2. Download ieee from sourceforge, there are pointers to it at ipw3945.sourceforge.net, and build a recent version outside of portage.

3. Get yourself a new kernel and start fresh, I played a lot of kernel roulette trying to get wpa woking and I finally got it working in linux-2.6.23.1 I went through a lot of pain in the  2.6.22 series.

Just an FYI, The ipw2200 will do you no good with your 3945 chipset , I was confusing your card for a 2915 Intel card.  The requirements for all the Intel stuff are about the same, but the 3945s have some unique stuff like the binary user space regulatory daemon.

I just realized what you meant about the typo, in the  2.6.23.1 config there are two different ieee80211s, one is labled mac80211 and the other is not, but they are different options.Last edited by dunayiv on Wed Oct 17, 2007 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobber205

Does dmesg say anything? When I was having troubles getting my interface even started, dmesg really helped.

----------

